# Very loose stool



## ItsMare (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, we brought Cole into our home 2 weeks ago. He comes from a breeder that is probably not too great. I learned of this situation from a friend who got a pup as well. The breeder 'claims' the mother got hit by a car. Cole is about 7 weeks old. She had him on purina (I know right!). He came with very loose stools and watery stools. He is clear for worms, coccidia and giardia. I switched him slowly over to Nutro Ultra Holistic Puppy formula. He continues to have the same type of poops. I tried adding rice and boiled ground beef, no change. I know there are tons of posts on this type of issue but I don't know what to do. I did go ahead and treat him with safeguard and albon to try to eliminate any factors.. still no change. Do you think I should try to change foods again? He eats and drinks like a champ. I would like to start crate training for the nighttime but don't want to until I know he can hold it. At night now I put him in a ex pen of sorts. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

well everyone abandoned helping me in my post so good luck with help! lols
my post i have had(hope i fixed it!!!) the same issue, yesterday i switched him from kirlands superpremium PUPPY chicken rice and vegetables, to kirlands ADULT Super Premium Lamb rice&vegetable,
The difference is the Adult food isnt as nearly "rich" as the puppy food was AND i wanted to try lamb instead of chicken, The result SO far is the lst 2 poops were logs and werent very soft!.
The only difference from my pup to yours was he had strong poops when i got him and over the last few very they got softer, switching seemed to fix everything. ill keep you updated though!
good luck again!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd get him off Nutro, it's not a good food and they have far too many quality control problems for my comfort. (They nearly killed my dog during a non-recalled time) Go for something "basic" (at least for now) like California Natural. It's limited ingredient and easy on the stomach.

How is his weight? He might have EPI or SIBO. (possibly both) Being a GSD it wouldn't be surprising. On the note of switching foods, try one of the low fat ADULT formulas to see if that makes a difference.

As for potty training, he should be going out every 2-3 hours including at night. If that is too long for him to go right now then he needs to go out every hour. That's the only way he's ever going to learn to hold it. If he's allowed to go inside, be it in an ex-pen or kennel, he's going to eventually be a 70-90lb adult (Which is only a couple months away!!) with even bigger poops going in your house. Best to start good habits now, even if he does have a stomach problem.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Agreed with getting the crate training in now. I kept my pup in a bedroom crate for about 2 weeks so even if I didn't wake up in the middle of the night, if the dog needed to go, she'd whine or bark. 

Each time they go in the house, it's taking weeks off progress in terms of learning the house rules.


----------



## ItsMare (Jul 10, 2011)

*Thanks you... still issues PLEASE HELP, more suggestions*

Hello and Thank You Thank You to those of you who have responded. I didnt know the responses were here until this morning. I thought i'd get notified by email if I had a response. 

Cole continues to have his very loose stool issues. I have had him on chicken and rice only now for 8 days and he went through a round of metrinitozole and pro biotics once a day. We have had zero change.

I ran another fecal 2 days ago and all is clear once again. 

Just talked to the vet and we can do a stool panel that will go further with testing which will cost about 300.00 and could possibly show false positive results. 

She also suggest I switch to beef and rice. Regarding his appetite he eats like a champ and would like to eat all the time. I feel so bad for him. 
he is gaining weight. I see no other side effects. 

I'm getting so worried about him and want to do anything I can to figure this out. Do you all suggest the further panel of stool testing? In the meantime what do you think I should feed this baby?? Kibble or homemade, and if kibble which kind? I'm so afraid to hurt his system more. 

Thanks for the suggestion on the crate in bedroom will start that tonight. 
I'm starting to read on the other things you suggested this can be. 

Thanks again so so appreciate the thoughts from you.

Mare, and Cole
ps. Has anyone had a gsd that is allergic to chicken? Its a common factor in all the foods he has eaten since birth.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, GSDs can be allergic to chicken.

Could it be that you are feeding him too much? How did you switch him from Purina to Nutro? Gradudally? Some times 2 weeks is not enough time to let their little stomach settle and then again, it could be a combination of both... new food and feeding too much.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

All things "Purina" are not necessarily the worst possible foods on the planet. There is now Purina ONE, Purina Beyond, Purina Pro Plan and Purina Pro Plan Selects. As a breeder/show person, I fed Purina Pro Plan and Purina Pro Plan Selects foods for years and my dogs thrived and won on them. Purina Pro Plan Selects offers a Puppy turkey and barley formula that might be an option if you want to get away from chicken. Another option is some of the non-chicken-based limited ingredient diets (one protein such as fish and one carbohydrate such as potato or peas). There are now novel protein diets (buffalo, venison, lamb, fowl, etc.) that might be options as you try to help him quiet down his gut. 

I have an adopted GSD that has inflammatory bowel disease and he eats the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula right now. He also did well on the Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet with rice and salmon. The Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble is salmon-based and has only rice and oatmeal as carbohydrates. I tried lots of other kibbles for him and he is a picky eater on a good day, so getting him to eat anything on a regular basis is a challenge. 

With any food change, no matter what you try, please go very slowly and see if you notice any changes. Food changes can be challenging and everyone has opinions about what is good and what is not. What matters most is what works best for you and your dog.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't have any advice, just want to say good luck with you little guy! Have you tried adding a little pumpkin to his food? It sounds like trying a different meat variety can't hurt. For the last month I have had my Stella on Simply Nourish(puppy) and I have been very happy with it. She also gets one raw meal a day. I know the Simply Nourish puppy is chicken and rice but they also have an adult Salmon and sweet potatoe I think. It is not grain free but the grain free food was hard to know what to feed a puppy because of the calcium. Stella's coat looks great right now and she is nice and lean. 

Oh, and pet's mart has $5 off coupons too. I hope your little guy gets it all sorted out soon.


----------



## Luckmorne (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Mare,

I think we got the last female puppy from the litter of the mother that got hit by the car! Gloversville? 

We took her back within 3 days after she was exhibiting slow behavior with her back legs, and the breeder refused to refund our money even though we'd had a verbal agreement to that effect. 

She'd apparently loaned out "Bear" (the sire) to another breeder and about 3 weeks later had 4 more puppies. We picked one of the males with strong legs and a straight back that was pretty energetic. I suspect Cole is from this same litter with our Newton. 

I'm concerned about the "hit by a car" story based on the timing of when you got your dog. She may be telling people that to hide the fact shes interbreeding (all 4x I have been over there shes had the male and a female she admits is his daughter in the same pen, but claims they aren't being bred)

Anyways, everything went well for about 2 weeks (he's 10 weeks old this week) and now we're having the same problems as you. He had explosive diarrhea for a few days, vet dewormed, did a battery of tests, put him on anti-biotics and we were feeding him nothing but boiled rice and chicken.

Everything seemed to be clearing up after about 5 days on the metrinitozole but as we were phasing him back on to the Iams Large Breed Puppy Food the soft stools have begun returning. The vet now has him taking metamucil and using her special Royal Canin Intestinal Health dry food. There's not really been a change. Still has very pudding like stool. 

Similarly, he is gaining weight just fine in spite of this, but I think the problems may be related to the fat content of the puppy foods. If we withhold food for 24 hours (tried it 2x so far) to settle his system and then get him on boiled rice and chicken the stool firms up. Within days of getting the high fat puppy foods back in he starts back again with the loose stool. I've read around the webs that some GSD just need low fat, high fiber diets to make normal stool... and some just grow out of it eventually as well.

Our vet is concerned it could be (admittedly very) onset Endocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency. Usually occurs very early at 6 months and sometimes as late as 5 years, so EPI would be pretty unlikely at this point in life.

He has his second round of shots this morning... I'll update post once I talk to her and I'll tell her you're having the same problems.


----------



## Luckmorne (Aug 5, 2011)

So took Newton to the vet yesterday.

They've decided they still think it is a fiber sensitivity but that we didn't get the timing right with the fiber which allowed the bacteria overgrowth to return. 

He's now back on a 10 day course of metrinitozole which has returned the stool to solid as of this morning (about 24 hours later). Now he's to have 1 tsp of metamucil 3x a day with each meal. After the metrinitozole course is done we try to start switching him back over to our puppy food of choice... which I'm still up in the air about.

Many stories on Eukanuba's site of GSD loose stool issues clearing up with their GSD Breed Specific food, but technically he'd be on the puppy food for now... we may try that, but need to consult with vet. 

They were also concerned he could be allergic to some common ingredient in all the foods (Puppy Chow, Beneful Puppy, Iams Large Breed Puppy, and Royal Canin) but the only common ingredients have been rice and chicken. Which he does not react to when that's all he gets in its real boiled form... so they'd suggested Purina Hypoallergenic if we wanted to go in that direction.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I had problems with my dog when she was a puppy as well with diarrhea issues. I battled it for a long time. I finally fasted her (again) for about 24 hours, started her on a ground beef (with all the grease drained off) and rice and then started her on an adult food that was Salmon and potatoe. About 2 days of her eating that, she had firm stools and hasn't had diarrhea since. She is now 2 yrs old. I started feeding her the Salmon food at around 9 months old. I feed Blue Buffalo Basics Salmon and Potato (1 cup) plus Canidae Salmon and Potato (1/2 cup) twice a day. She loves the food and she looks great! 

Good luck, I know how frustrating it is. Keep adding in the probiotics as well. I give my dog some yogurt at night after her meal for a snack.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

I just went threw a similar problem.. I got my pup with diarrhea... and have been trying to find the right food for 3 months! See my post below "Changing puppies food is a nightmare" lol
I brought in a few stool samples - that came back fine each time... turns out he has a hard time digesting food.. I really have to watch how closely his meals are fed to him as well... 

Thanks to the forum... I put him on a bland diet for a few days - rice, sweet potato, REAL pumpkin, boiled ground beef & yogurt (Ask your vet first - my vet wanted him back on kibble asap because he was a growing boy) then once his stool was formed, I started adding Lamb & Rice kibble to his diet. (Natural Balance - Lamb & Rice)
I tried Orijen Chicken, Kirkland chicken, and a salmon & sweet potato.. nothing helped his tummy)

Within a few days of being on lamb & rice mixed with his bland diet - his stool was normal! had a little loose stool during the change - but he is finally back in action! 

Good Luck


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My GS had diarrhea and soft stools for months until I put him on Purina One Lamb and Rice-within 2 days he had nice solid log poops. A couple months ago I dared to switch him from the Purina One (he had been eating it for a year with no more poop problems) to Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice-he had no problem whatsoever with this food either. Have you tried feeding your dog a Lamb and Rice meal? If you try it though remember the switch must be gradual, not sudden.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

danehdee said:


> Thanks to the forum... I put him on a bland diet for a few days - rice, sweet potato, REAL pumpkin, boiled ground beef & yogurt (Ask your vet first - my vet wanted him back on kibble asap because he was a growing boy) then once his stool was formed, I started adding Lamb & Rice kibble to his diet. (Natural Balance - Lamb & Rice)
> I tried Orijen Chicken, Kirkland chicken, and a salmon & sweet potato.. nothing helped his tummy)
> 
> Within a few days of being on lamb & rice mixed with his bland diet - his stool was normal! had a little loose stool during the change - but he is finally back in action!
> ...


i remember your thread about changing puppies food a nightmare, I was one of the one's who suggested the Lamb and Rice to you-glad that it helped your dog. I don't let my dogs eat anything else since I discovered how great this is for their stomach. I just kenneled them a few weeks ago and the kennel said that they supplied the food, and I was like, Oh-no!:wild: They only eat one type of food and I gave their Lamb and Rice kibble to them.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> i remember your thread about changing puppies food a nightmare, I was one of the one's who suggested the Lamb and Rice to you-glad that it helped your dog. I don't let my dogs eat anything else since I discovered how great this is for their stomach. I just kenneled them a few weeks ago and the kennel said that they supplied the food, and I was like, Oh-no!:wild: They only eat one type of food and I gave their Lamb and Rice kibble to them.


Thank you so much! So very glad we made this switch - it was like day & night.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

danehdee said:


> Thank you so much! So very glad we made this switch - it was like day & night.


Your welcome, I'm so glad that it worked for your dog.


----------

